

OpenMobster, Mobile Cloud Platform: 2.2-M3 released - openmobster
http://openmobster.blogspot.com/2011/07/openmobster-22-m3-released.html

======
openmobster
I would like to announce the latest release of OpenMobster. Among other things
this release includes full integration with Titanium for cross platform app
development. More details can be found on the attached link.

